# RW 3/27 cobia report



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

2 for 3 on cobia. Caught a pair off the cost gaurd station and pulled the hook on another. The fish were about 100yds off the color change.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job Capt.Myles, you always find da ling!!!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Way to get after'em Capt. Myles!


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

sweet!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nicely done Capt.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Solid pair of fish. Nice work


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice couple of fish.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice cobes!


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Good stuff Myles. Glad you guys found some!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Pretty work!


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice fish Myles, as always


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Saaweet


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

nice cobes, I still haven't seen a big boy yet. Keep the reports coming


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

studs!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice pair of cobes, Capt. What were the weights?


----------

